# Vulkan He'Stan



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

New model floating around for Vulkan He'Stan:










Very nice, although I have to say, I've seen equally as good conversions of him based on the Space Marine Codex artwork of him.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Not a massive fan of it actually, I'll be keeping my version of him methinks. I'm just not sure on how he's holding the spear, the artwork of him is much nicer and I think if they based it on that it'd look much better. Shame, though it's still nice.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the only thing(s) i don't like about him is the way he's holding the spear he looks like he's going to attack but looks to relaxed for it and his little back banner thing, with a few changes he could be a very nice model.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

nice find.

its a good model, but i think he's got far too much 'going on'. it makes him look weighed down and heavy (and not in a good way). his left arm appears to be retracting into his body because their simply too much stuff on it.

i think this is an increasing problem with SM minatures. they are crusty with detail, but lack a sense of the dynamic. still, will be good for parts i think.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

When will it be available? Anyone know?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

don't like the gaunlet of the forge, the pear is too small and looks nothing like the artwork from the codex. This is one salamander player who will be keeping his current conversion.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

his cloack makes him look fat and the way he is holding the spear is stupid he looks like he doesnt know how to use it saying that if i got the model it would probaly look good with the spear pointing up


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apart from the Back Banner, I like that.

The angle, IMO, doesn't do it justice, and I think the Spear looks too small. It's nice to see a Spear, as well, rather than a Halberd.

Games Workshop needs to learn to get their artists and Photographers to work together. In the flesh, I'm going to suggest it looks far better.

And I hope that Head is detacheable. It's dope, and would happily nick that.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Until i see it in the flesh, or see some other peoples model of him, I dont like it at all, he looks like GW have tried to put loads of detail on him but overdone it and just made him look fat and busy.

Definatley should have just kept it in the same pose as the artwork


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Look bad. The pose of spear is weird and what is up the fire halo behind his head.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

What i hate the most is the fact it looks nothing like the artwork from the codex. What GW have done is we have 2 feet we will shoot ourselves in that one. I'm gonig to get it just to convert into a captian or a chapter master.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

the back pack is actually my favourite bit. its quite unique and a nice device based on the iconography of the salamanders. a solid hoop which from with fuel excapse and them immediately ignites along with the salamander head seems like a much better plan than a large banner pole. (though i freely admit that the all black banners are very cool as well.)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks ok to me, hard to get a good idea of the model from just one photo, the battle wagon didnt look that good from the initial photos but lets face it that turned out pretty well.I will wait to see what he looks like from some other angels,see if he gets any variant parts like the other SM characters.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the artwork or point me in the direction of? Not being a marine player I have no basis to judge.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty good lookin' model, but I don't use him enough in game.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually like it, and can see the conversion possibilities- Rotate the spear or replace it with the staff from the CSM Termie Lord, head swap, cover the Salamander icons and voila- A rather nice model to represent a CSM Sorcerer...k:


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

finally a model for he'stan he looks fantastic but i do agree rotate the spear to point up but is it only me but does he look like hes hand bottom up (like hes goin to throw it) not hand ontop (for thrusting) because if thats the case id convrt it to point down (and into my mates world eaters chest)


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah trog it does look like the hand is positioned to have him throwing his spear which actually makes the model cooler in my opinion but would still probably turn it most likely down.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The pose o nthe spear is all wrong. SMs are supposed to be combat veterans, no one with any experience would ever hold a spear like that, it is completely off center and balance, you would waist most of the strength behind your attack keeping it going strait.

The angle is also very poor, it took me a couple of seconds to register it was even a SM.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's an okay model, but I think the painting is better than the sculpting on this one. Too much going on, none of it convincing. Sometimes, less is more. Thanks for the info/picture.


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

jokergod u read my mind dats y to save the model is to make it look as thou hes pullin it out of a victom hes a model worth saving since we lost xavier im not leting a bad mistake ruin him


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with it, it's really just bits of three-ups put together with a green stuff cloak and extra tidy bits, I'd be more proud of a scratchbuilt Vulkan.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeh he is holding the spear wrong...because everyone here is such an experienced fighter and olympic spear thrower


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeesh. As someone who -does- know how to fight with a spear, that pose is horrible. Even a Space Marine wouldn't be able to get any leverage with it like that, and any jackass would be able to swat it away. Now, if it were an underhand grip that made it look like he was about to toss the thing, then that'd be different, but that's not the case. The rest of the model is fine, I suppose-- it seems a bit static for someone who's supposed to be leading his brethren in a firey assault using honored relics, but the individual details are all nice.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting. The trend with Space Marine models seems to be making them taller and taller. Its a good move I feel. The pose is interesting, with some small conversion work it could be a great little model.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going to maintain the stance that it's a bit unfair to slate the model based on a picture I cropped from a scan from a mag! The way the spear is held is a bit weird, but I think it's been done that way to show off the Salamander logo on the shaft of the spear. It looks like it's being held in a defensive way as he pops a few bolts in someone's head he's looking down to. 

I'll see if it crops up in the cabinets at WHW like the new releases tend to (like the internal Valk shot we saw) and get some all around shots - it may even be unpainted which might sway some opinions.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Aside from the spear I think it loos nice (rather fond of the plate piece on his arm)
I think though the problem with the spear can always be either be reposed or changed.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

so when will the salamander heros be out?


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it's a cool looking model, any idea when it's coming out? or did i miss that part.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The assumptions are with Planetstrike, which is penned in for July-ish.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really cool! But do Space Marines really need another model?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well why not? I suppose it's quite 'easy' to do another, considering the wealth of base material ready to use. A bit like those LotD greens we saw which were just regular marines they'd essentially converted.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

It looks to me like it was based off a grey knight because of the pose....but never the less its looking great. But one arm looks bigger then the other...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i prefure my conversion-at least it is true to the drawing-grey knight halbard, commander body & cloak, terminator LC with the claws removed and replaced with the empire mage flaming-sword flames (with a small amount of greenstuff).

still, it is a good modle, and would be proud to have it lead my force-if i played salamanders.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Captain Galus said:


> That's really cool! But do Space Marines really need another model?


they don't need this one its terrible


----------



## Xan'du Lagos (Apr 22, 2009)

Hate to say it, cuz I love Salamnders, but the model is too flashy for a "wandering traveler" type of Marine. Way too much decoration.


----------

